# I'm over RTAs



## Daniel (8/11/18)

So was getting everything ready for my weekend away in the bush and started pit stopping my line of RTAs....

1st up my FP wicked it up like I'm used to lekker first fill pissed out. Ok must have been something I did wrong check the Wicks check everything booooing coil pops out OK calm down woosa get that leg up (of the coil you dirty minded Bastard) rewick bam dry hits ok die moer hiermee lets try old trusty Reload clean and lean wicked right what happens pisses out on me.....OK lemme get the Dvarw out its never let me down rewick all good and dandy....wtf flavor is muted huh is my coil too low too high open it up all good close it up. Boom pisses out on me.....

Screw this check the Recurve I've been neglecting quick dry burn wick in bam sorted no leaking no nothing just flavor

Sorry to all the RTA fans but I'm done with RTAs maybe it's me but FFS IT'S A MISSON....

Ok rant over let the flaming begin but truly I'm over it....back to my roots...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/18)

Sometimes RTAs can be a mission, i hear you @Daniel 
Not all of them though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

Silver said:


> Sometimes RTAs can be a mission, i hear you @Daniel
> Not all of them though



ALL of them maybe not today maybe not tomorrow but if everyone is honest they have had issues with RTAs more than RDAs.... Can of worms I know but that has been my experience so far.....

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10 (8/11/18)

Iv been down this road many times, i have a specific wall(smash wall)in the house allocated to rtas that just get on my nerves.

I think my main setups are all rdas now with an occasional “hype” rta that i try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> ALL of them maybe not today maybe not tomorrow but if everyone is honest they have had issues with RTAs more than RDAs.... Can of worms I know but that has been my experience so far.....



100% its the most frustrating thing, rdas you can do with your eyes closed and still have a pleasant vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

I used to feel this way, until I got my Zeus single coils. I have 4, no issues in over 6 months. Not one leak, no dry hits and flavor for days. I'm a bit over squonking, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> So was getting everything ready for my weekend away in the bush and started pit stopping my line of RTAs....
> 
> 1st up my FP wicked it up like I'm used to lekker first fill pissed out. Ok must have been something I did wrong check the Wicks check everything booooing coil pops out OK calm down woosa get that leg up (of the coil you dirty minded Bastard) rewick bam dry hits ok die moer hiermee lets try old trusty Reload clean and lean wicked right what happens pisses out on me.....OK lemme get the Dvarw out its never let me down rewick all good and dandy....wtf flavor is muted huh is my coil too low too high open it up all good close it up. Boom pisses out on me.....
> 
> ...


Been trying to wick a Amitt MTL for 2 weeks now. 3 great pulls and then I drown the deck. Going to give it a go again this weekend. With a 3mm coil. At least my Siren 2’s have been treating me extremely well, and the Skyclones as well.  But the rda’s and squonking is growing on me. And my Gasmods Nixon on the Pico Squeeze has made it the cleanest squonk in town and my car is not full of juice marks anymore. I think sometimes the RTA’s just want to give you a chance to enjoy your RDA’s a bit as well. Go figure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> So was getting everything ready for my weekend away in the bush and started pit stopping my line of RTAs....
> 
> 1st up my FP wicked it up like I'm used to lekker first fill pissed out. Ok must have been something I did wrong check the Wicks check everything booooing coil pops out OK calm down woosa get that leg up (of the coil you dirty minded Bastard) rewick bam dry hits ok die moer hiermee lets try old trusty Reload clean and lean wicked right what happens pisses out on me.....OK lemme get the Dvarw out its never let me down rewick all good and dandy....wtf flavor is muted huh is my coil too low too high open it up all good close it up. Boom pisses out on me.....
> 
> ...



The bush calls for a good squonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## GSM500 (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> So was getting everything ready for my weekend away in the bush and started pit stopping my line of RTAs....
> 
> 1st up my FP wicked it up like I'm used to lekker first fill pissed out. Ok must have been something I did wrong check the Wicks check everything booooing coil pops out OK calm down woosa get that leg up (of the coil you dirty minded Bastard) rewick bam dry hits ok die moer hiermee lets try old trusty Reload clean and lean wicked right what happens pisses out on me.....OK lemme get the Dvarw out its never let me down rewick all good and dandy....wtf flavor is muted huh is my coil too low too high open it up all good close it up. Boom pisses out on me.....
> 
> ...


RDA flavour machines forever!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I used to feel this way, until I got my Zeus single coils. I have 4, no issues in over 6 months. Not one leak, no dry hits and flavor for days. I'm a bit over squonking, lol


Yeah if you get it down on a specific RTA it's good but be honest nothing comes close to flavor on a RDA it's just science.....
Also thought that and well I'm eating humble pie tonight even if you really can't build for shit a mediocre build in a RDA beats a RTA hands down imo

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

Adephi said:


> The bush calls for a good squonking.


Yup I'm taking my Recurve Pulse 80w and my Galaxies MTL Squeeze combo with oh wait the Galaxies is a RDTA lol but still Fsck RTAs....;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> So was getting everything ready for my weekend away in the bush and started pit stopping my line of RTAs....
> 
> 1st up my FP wicked it up like I'm used to lekker first fill pissed out. Ok must have been something I did wrong check the Wicks check everything booooing coil pops out OK calm down woosa get that leg up (of the coil you dirty minded Bastard) rewick bam dry hits ok die moer hiermee lets try old trusty Reload clean and lean wicked right what happens pisses out on me.....OK lemme get the Dvarw out its never let me down rewick all good and dandy....wtf flavor is muted huh is my coil too low too high open it up all good close it up. Boom pisses out on me.....
> 
> ...



LOLZ! I know how you feel. My first setup was a Voopoo Drag with Wotofo Bravo (everybody was raving about the flavour of the Bravo and how trusty it is). Weeeelllll... that lasted for about a month! Everytime I filled it (top fill) the thing would leak (yes, I know about the pressure etc, but despite my best efforts and all the aces I had, it still performed like a drama queen). And not just leak a drop or two, die ding huil asof hy 'n tantrum gooi!!!!

Suffice to say, I decided to go the Squonk & RDA route. Got myself a Pulse 80W with Recurve and have never looked back. The Recurve performs like a charm, EVERY TIME!!!! 

Actually looking at getting another Recurve for my recently acquired Pulse X. Not a fan of the dual coil Pulse X atty. Then again, I might just need some time to get used to it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Yup I'm taking my Recurve Pulse 80w and my Galaxies MTL Squeeze combo with oh wait the Galaxies is a RDTA lol but still Fsck RTAs....;P



I would take a mech just for incase.

That night bonfires in the bush with some Goodboy being pumped by a mech. Nothing beats that. Maybe take that Reo thats in the classies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/11/18)

@Daniel since your Dvarw is a kak RTA I will gladly take it off your hands for R200. Shot bud you can PM me

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Wimmas (8/11/18)

I feel your pain, and it will always happen at the worst times.

Still waiting for that all rounder RTA. I've tried a few RDA's but prefer the vape on a RTA. Used the Ammit 25mm for around a year and got tired of the leaking, so I replaced it with an Intake, which is a great leak proof, very flavourful vape (Best flavour I ever got out of any atomizer) but for some reason you have to rewick every single day no matter what build, it just gunks up. Was on a conference for 3 days two weeks ago and it was a hassle to rewick as the conference was 08:00 till late everyday.

Hoping the Wotofo Serpent Elevate will be the answer to all the problems and money wasted on RTA's. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NOOB (8/11/18)

Killer setup, time and time again!!






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

Wimmas said:


> I feel your pain, and it will always happen at the worst times.
> 
> Still waiting for that all rounder RTA. I've tried a few RDA's but prefer the vape on a RTA. Used the Ammit 25mm for around a year and got tired of the leaking, so I replaced it with an Intake, which is a great leak proof, very flavourful vape (Best flavour I ever got out of any atomizer) but for some reason you have to rewick every single day no matter what build, it just gunks up. Was on a conference for 3 days two weeks ago and it was a hassle to rewick as the conference was 08:00 till late everyday.
> 
> ...


See! Thas's exactly the problem there is always some kak with a RTA and that's what they want you to believe 'this RTA is the BEST' tail wagging the dog....

I must say only RTA I have never had issues with was the Aromamizer Plus then again had leaking issues on refilling....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Daniel since your Dvarw is a kak RTA I will gladly take it off your hands for R200. Shot bud you can PM me


Never said it was a kak RTA it's probaly the only one I'll keep the rest can go...in fact it was my #1 of 2018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Lol!

Man, that's why I stopped using RTA's and got myself 2 RDA's. But then again, with RDA's, if you overdrip it will leak all over the mod. But still better flavour and less hassle to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol!
> 
> Man, that's why I stopped using RTA's and got myself 2 RDA's. But then again, with RDA's, if you overdrip it will leak all over the mod. But still better flavour and less hassle to be honest.


But that's the thing if you over drip thats on you with RTAs you have to go through the whole MISSON to try and figure out what you did wrong....Fsck that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> But that's the thing if you over drip thats on you with RTAs you have to go through the whole MISSON to try and figure out what you did wrong....Fsck that


Exactly why I got rid of my Zeus Dual RTA - it was such a bloody mission. I had enough of it and sold it within a month.


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Exactly why I got rid of my Zeus Dual RTA - it was such a bloody mission. I had enough of it and sold it within a month.


That's the thing and maybe I'm starting drama but everyone and his dog was raving about the Zeus what a ball of kak I literally gave mine away i think....

Same with the DAWG the Reboot the Dead Rabbit RTA....it's all hype but if you really come down to it RTAs are just trying to be like RDAs which they never will... Nuff said I'm out lekker bois ek gaan nou slaap tomorrow in the bush.....this is where I'm going....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/11/18)

Zeus single is super easy to re-wick, just as easy as any RDA. Leak proof and awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/18)

OH wow... so much of hate for the RTA... I feel the same way about RDA's... over juice under juice dry burn to much juice spit leak fall over on desk and juice everywhere a general pain in the rear end!

I can build and rewick a Dvarw in my sleep... and a decent amount of juice so I can go out with it... flavour outstanding... no leaking... and a generally all-around Chicken Dinner!

But at the end of the day whatever makes you happy and keeps you off the stinkies is the right setup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/11/18)

Obly RTA that never gave me shit was my Serpent SMM, but its been lying in its box since its last glass section broke. Have a Bonza, A Drop and a Druga all on mech squonks and a DJV RDTA as my "tank" replacement. I tend to favour my DJV though these days. Dont think I'll purchase any RTA in the near future, but definitelylooking into some more RDTA's


----------



## GSM500 (8/11/18)

Alex said:


> Zeus single is super easy to re-wick, just as easy as any RDA. Leak proof and awesome flavour.


The Only DL RTA's I own, and the flavour is good for a top airflow RTA and very easy to wick. Overall a great unit and way, way better than that Pharaoh Mini disaster.

My Drop, Drop Solo and Wasp Nano are my favourite for DL Flavour. Unfortunately my Zeus's are often left in the drawer and only come visit occasionally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/11/18)

Well in my few days of vaping Ive come to the conclusion that most off these so called experts/reviewers on youtube, is a bunch of idiots. I have watch videos on wicking the moonshot by most of these guys that seems to be the "experts", well known vaping guys, and copied all their methods and every single one was a fail, kept getting leaks. So then then I opened the moonsthot, cleaned it and sat looking at it for a while to figure out how it works, where the air comes from, the juice, where can it leak etc. Then I wicked it accordingly. 
Now on my last build I have refilled about 12 times(yes its just a 2ml tank) and only twice I had like a fraction of a drop of liquid coming out the air intake, but if you dont look closely you will not even have seen it.
Ok Im new so maybe next build will leak again, but at this stage I think I figured it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/11/18)

Same thing here, Well similar....

Had a Serpent Mini 25mm which was awesome and flavor was epic until i started having issues with the vacuum lock and could for the life of me not get it solved so i sold it. Bought the OBS engine V1 and flavor for days and no leaking but then swopped it for a Ammit 22mm and a Limitless XL RDA. Ammit was okay but leaked a lot which i hated!! Limitless XL was too airy and would also leak...probably my own fault. 

Then i bought a Wasp Nano and still have this and this little RDA is a flavor machine with no leaking and easy building! Then a month ago i swopped the Ammit 22mm and limitless for a Vandy Vape Revolver RTA single coil and flavor was epic. The SO started to use the Revolver for a week or two and then suddenly started to leak. No matter how much i rewick, look at videos i cannot get it to not leak!! WTF! 

around the same time i bought my Zeus dual and had some issues with this RTA but since ive figures out how to properly wick this beast, its only flavor for days and it cant leak so this is my trusty RTA now. Wife is now using her trusty Serpent Mini 22mm which is great and once the wicking is figures out, it just works great.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gimli (9/11/18)

NOOB said:


> LOLZ! I know how you feel. My first setup was a Voopoo Drag with Wotofo Bravo (everybody was raving about the flavour of the Bravo and how trusty it is). Weeeelllll... that lasted for about a month! Everytime I filled it (top fill) the thing would leak (yes, I know about the pressure etc, but despite my best efforts and all the aces I had, it still performed like a drama queen). And not just leak a drop or two, die ding huil asof hy 'n tantrum gooi!!!!
> 
> Suffice to say, I decided to go the Squonk & RDA route. Got myself a Pulse 80W with Recurve and have never looked back. The Recurve performs like a charm, EVERY TIME!!!!
> 
> Actually looking at getting another Recurve for my recently acquired Pulse X. Not a fan of the dual coil Pulse X atty. Then again, I might just need some time to get used to it...


Would love to take that pulse x rda off your hands. 

I've tried a few rtas and I prefer squonking with and rda so much more. So easy to build and never a leak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/11/18)

I agree with the original post; the leaking, difficulty to wick some and overall day-to-day use isn't great. I've switched myself and my wife over to RDTAs and couldn't be happier. It's simple to wick, leak-proof and still has that 4ml tank. Flavour seems to be slightly better too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (9/11/18)

Once again Juggerknot mini for the win

Optimistically I feel it might be my last rta supper easy to build and wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (9/11/18)

How exactly are you wicking that Zeus dual.
@StompieZA


----------



## VapingSquid (9/11/18)

I feel the same pain as everyone here. Got the Creed, wicked first time, was great for an hour or so, then just dumped liquid all over my Nova. Cleaned it and put it away. Kylin would have good days but mostly bad. And always at the worst time (at work on the way to a meeting etc.).

I got the Themis a little while back, and the lack of worrying about leaking was great, but flavour was meh. Latest tank I got was the Zeus Dual. And honestly I haven't used any other tank (RDAs at home with a mech), but as far as tanks go, the Zeus Dual is just fantastic. No leaking ever, no dry hits, no flooding and of course no leaking. Wicking was fun to experiment with, and I have found a method that works so so well for me. Perhaps I'll share it this evening when I rewick!

*As promised: *here
@Seemo.wm - thought this might be of some help

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/18)

Skyline in the hand this Friday afternoon. 

@Daniel , for me this RTA is sublime. 

Not a single leak since I got it. Not a sausage of a problem. Consistent. And glorious flavour for me on the fruity menthols. 

It's just a bit small and the fill procedure is a bit of a schlepp. Maybe that's why it behaves so well though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/11/18)

I’ve also officially given up on RTAs. 

Only use RDA’s cause RTAs are a pain in the @ss

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (9/11/18)

I only got one RTA and thats the Dwarv MTL clone. I only use it for high nic for those days I really need it. But I dread every time I need to pitstop. 

Does the Billet Box Exocet count as an RTA? If so then that has to be an exception.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (10/11/18)

Daniel said:


> So was getting everything ready for my weekend away in the bush and started pit stopping my line of RTAs....
> 
> 1st up my FP wicked it up like I'm used to lekker first fill pissed out. Ok must have been something I did wrong check the Wicks check everything booooing coil pops out OK calm down woosa get that leg up (of the coil you dirty minded Bastard) rewick bam dry hits ok die moer hiermee lets try old trusty Reload clean and lean wicked right what happens pisses out on me.....OK lemme get the Dvarw out its never let me down rewick all good and dandy....wtf flavor is muted huh is my coil too low too high open it up all good close it up. Boom pisses out on me.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Norman Anderson (10/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I used to feel this way, until I got my Zeus single coils. I have 4, no issues in over 6 months. Not one leak, no dry hits and flavor for days. I'm a bit over squonking, lol


Not using Rta's at all anymore, Yes the Zeus is not the kind of leaking tank, but damn it is on thirsty tank. I'd rather stick to squoking.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gringo (10/11/18)

Hahahaha... i would expect nothing less @Daniel and that i mean a good way. Being i reviewer,with so many different products to build how the hell do you remember each and every products sweat spot. 
That is why i have 2 RTA's and only 2.... that i have i can build eyes closed and the rest of my stock is RDA. Even a noob vaper like me will struggle to mess it up.


----------



## Gringo (10/11/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Not using Rta's at all anymore, Yes the Zeus is not the kind of leaking tank, but damn it is on thirsty tank. I'd rather stick to squoking.


MINE IS JUST PARKING OFF IN STORAGE.. The extra cost of juice on a Zeus = new RDA every month..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (10/11/18)

@Daniel ..... as you know i also prefer RDA's above RTA's but this little fellow has never failed me. It is the single coil version.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/11/18)

The only RTA I still use is my Coppervape Skyline. The flavour is great but it is a pain to fill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/11/18)

I wholeheartedly agree brother. 
I just cannot stand all the hassles and rig my roles and thingymcbobs you have to go through with RTAS.
I'm an RDA guy all the way. I own two rtas, engine v2, and Wake, and where are they? In the display stand, why because juice is too expensive to waste vaping out of an RTA. 
Gimme the flavour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/11/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> How exactly are you wicking that Zeus dual.
> @StompieZA



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-dual.t49508/page-10 

Watch the video on page 10, Ive used this and have not had any flooding or dry hits and only flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer (12/11/18)

Just putting this out there for the newer vapers among us. If you are sure you wicked the RTA correctly and still get leaking issues, check all O-rings...
I have had it with the Ammit 25 and Dvarw DL where an O-ring got pinched and caused the leaks. Since then, after replacing the culprits, no leaks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (12/11/18)

Brommer said:


> Just putting this out there for the newer vapers among us. If you are sure you wicked the RTA correctly and still get leaking issues, check all O-rings...
> I have had it with the Ammit 25 and Dvarw DL where an O-ring got pinched and caused the leaks. Since then, after replacing the culprits, no leaks.


Fully agree with @Brommer. O-rings should be one of the very first things to check when you have a leaking RTA! Solid advice! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/11/18)

Rafique said:


> Once again Juggerknot mini for the win
> 
> Optimistically I feel it might be my last rta supper easy to build and wick.


@Rafique you’re making me jealous, still waiting for my Juggerknot to arrive, should get it tomorrow.

Coil, Wick and Juice are ready and waiting to go in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (12/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rafique you’re making me jealous, still waiting for my Juggerknot to arrive, should get it tomorrow.
> 
> Coil, Wick and Juice are ready and waiting to go in.



@CaliGuy I'm excited for you, if you don't like it I call first dibs. I can't find another one. You shouldn't have any problems with it. Also I cut my wicks so that it just fits half the juice port and I thin it out a lot. Post a hand check when u get it

Reactions: Like 4


----------

